# Laufradempfehlung für Zweijährige



## nepo (27. Februar 2015)

Wir haben das Pukylino für unsere Tochter. Es wird ihr langsam zu klein. Zudem hat sie das Problem, dass sie mit den Füßen immer vorne an dem Doppelreifen hängen bleibt. Letzten Herbst haben wir ihr deshalb schon das einspurige Laufrad von Puky gekauft. Sie kommt aber mit einspurig nicht klar.
Die Woche wollte sie es nochmal probieren und ist nach drei Metern hingefallen.
Jetzt traut sie sich das gar nicht mehr nehmen.
In der Krippe kommt sie angeblich mit einem Dreirad gut klar. Meine Freundin meint, dass wir es mal mit einem Roller probieren sollten.
Hat jemand mit solchen Dingern hier Erfahrungen?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001IM7OXU/ref=ox_sc_sfl_image_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3NFCZHON3KROG


----------



## KIV (27. Februar 2015)

Kinder fallen am Anfang mit dem Laufrad um, das ist normal. Übt halt mal auf dem Rasen.
Dank Laufrädern können Kinder heutzutage schon oft vor dem dritten Geburtstag radfahren.

Meine Empfehlung bei Laufrädern ist eindeutig der Kokua Jumper. Die Federung ist sinnvoll, die Füße können zum Rollen abgestellt werden und das Teil ist schön leicht - Du wirst es im Alltag auch mal schleppen müssen.

PS: Das Teil aus dem Link ist mE 'Kernschrott'. Allenfalls ein Spielzeug, kein Fortbewegungsmittel und schon erst recht kein Sportgerät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (27. Februar 2015)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!
Bei uns war es auch so:
2ter Geburtstag-Kokua Jumper
3ter Geburtstag-Cnoc 14" Isla Bike
4ter Geburtstag-Cnoc 16" Isla Bike
Im Juli wird Sie fünf. Das Rad wartet schon im Schuppen. Und der kleine Bruder kann sich auch schon auf später freuen.
Grüße


----------



## Fisch123 (28. Februar 2015)

Die 30€ für das Teil von Amazonien kannst du dir absolut sparen.
Unsere kurzen habe damals ein 10" Puky LR
gefahren, sind damit auch gut zurecht gekommen.  Das ist auch gut handelbar und du bekommst es auch gebraucht super günstig,  entweder ebay, kleinanzeigen um die Ecke oder auf Kinderbasaren.
Ich glaube da ist das Geld ganz gut angelegt. Das muss kein super Jumper mit Schnickschnack sein, dass stärkt nur das Ego der Erzeuger.
Meine pers. Meinung
Wenn es noch nicht funktioniert, einfach mal warten
Sabine


----------



## track94 (28. Februar 2015)

Oder wer gerne bastelt kann auch eine alte Kinderwagen Achse hinten in das Laufrad basteln .
Ist dann halt ein Dreirad ohne störende Pedalen.
Werd ich wohl für unseren kleinen ( 18 Monate  ) basteln müssen da er gerne mit dem Dreirad unterwegs ist aber die ollen Pedale stören

Ähnliche Bastelanleitung im kokua thread


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2015)

@Fisch123 Ich verstehe Deine Kritik am Jumper (und insbesondere den Eltern der Fahrer) nicht. Hast Du jemals so ein Teil in der Hand gehabt oder ein Kind live darauf fahren sehen..?
Welches der oben genannten Argumente stärkt Deiner Meinung nach ausschließlich mein Ego und bringt keinen Nutzen?
Du achtest bei Euren Fahrrädern auf kindgerechte Ergonomie, gute Funktion und geringes Gewicht. Warum dürfen andere nicht dieselben Kriterien schon an einem Laufrad ansetzen? 
Ein Puky mit den ollen Blechrädern und Wasserrohr-Rahmen ist definitiv nicht mein Maßstab, das hat mit 'Ego' nichts zu tun.
Schönes Wochenende, Stefan


----------



## Fisch123 (28. Februar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> @Fisch123 Ich verstehe Deine Kritik am Jumper (und insbesondere den Eltern der Fahrer) nicht. Hast Du jemals so ein Teil in der Hand gehabt oder ein Kind live darauf fahren sehen..?
> Welches der oben genannten Argumente stärkt Deiner Meinung nach ausschließlich mein Ego und bringt keinen Nutzen?
> Du achtest bei Euren Fahrrädern auf kindgerechte Ergonomie, gute Funktion und geringes Gewicht. Warum dürfen andere nicht dieselben Kriterien schon an einem Laufrad ansetzen?
> Ein Puky mit den ollen Blechrädern und Wasserrohr-Rahmen ist definitiv nicht mein Maßstab, das hat mit 'Ego' nichts zu tun.
> Schönes Wochenende, Stefan


Verdammt, jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben!
Ich kritisiere kein Jumper, aber es gibt auch ganz "normale Eltern" nicht wie uns. Ja, ich habe so ein Teil schon mal in der Hand gehabt, ist auch nichts dran auszusetzen. Es geht hier mal nicht um dein pers. Ego, ich habe das mal Globalisiert.
Pucky muss auch nicht dein Maßstab sein, ist meiner auch nicht, trotzdem ist es vom Kosten/Nutzen auch eine gute Option, wenn man sich nicht unbedingt hochpreisige Sachen leisten kann.
Allseits Gute Fahrt
Sabine


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> . Das muss kein super Jumper mit Schnickschnack sein, dass stärkt nur das Ego der Erzeuger.


Es geht mir nicht darum, es jemandem 'zu geben'. Für mich ist Deine oben getätigte Aussage einfach ignoranter Blödsinn gepaart mit Sozialneid, der bei Dir/Euch ja auch immer wieder durchkommt. So, jetzt hast Du aber gekriegt..!


----------



## Fisch123 (28. Februar 2015)

sorry, du musst es ja wissen!
Schade, eigene Meinungen müssen in diesem Forum immer zerpflückt werden-
Und leider geht es auch nicht ohne dikutieren.
Ich bin hier raus


----------



## Taurus1 (3. März 2015)

Die kleinen Pukys sind absolut OK bei Preis/Leistung und Gewicht, und man bekommt sie auch gebraucht an jeder Ecke hinterher geworfen.
Unseres hat 2 Kinder gut uebrstanden und wird auch das 3. ueberstehen.

Die groesseren sind auch noch akzeptabel, aber da kann man schon Gewicht sparen, wenn man z.B. das Kokua kauft. Kostet dann eben mehr.

Wir haben das kleinste Puky und auch das groesste (LR XL), die aeltere Tochter ist mit dem grossen fast gar nicht gefahren, weil sie direkt vom kleilnen auf Fahrrad wollte, der mittlere will vom grossen nicht runter aufs Fahrrad wechseln.

Die neueren Pukys mit den Speichenraedern sehen auch nicht mehr so spielzeugmaessig aus wie die alten, und haben auch schon Felgenbremsen statt den Radnaben-bremsdingern, keine Ahnung wie die heissen. Von daher geht der coolness-Faktor auch in Ordnung.


----------



## KIV (3. März 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> ..., und haben auch schon Felgenbremsen statt den Radnaben-bremsdingern, keine Ahnung wie die heissen.


"Trommelbremse"..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (3. März 2015)

Nee, sind keine richtigen Trommelbremsen. Oder doch? Komplett aus Kunsstoff, einfach nachzustellen, Bremsleistung bescheiden, fuers Kindergewicht ausreichend.
Die neueren mit den Felgenbremsen sind da wahrscheinlich schon besser.

Edith hat grad bei der Pukyersatzteilversorgung nachgeschaut:
Die Dinger schminpfen sich tatsaechlich Trommelbremsen.


----------



## otzbiker (3. März 2015)

Meine Tochter hat auch ein Kokua Jumper zum 2. Geburtstag bekommen. Allerdings ist es ihr mit der minimalen Sitzhöhe von 34 cm noch etwas zu groß. Also erstmal Schritthöhe messen, wenn es gleich benutzt werden soll!


----------



## erwinosius (3. März 2015)

Also wir haben das Strider Bike und sind damit auch super zufrieden. Finde das Teil von der Preis Leistung echt in Ordnung.
Die größten Vorteile daran sind:

sehr niedrige Überstieghöhe
sehr leicht
finanziell vertretbar.

Nachteil sind vor allem die Pu-Schaumreifen. Diese sind Standardmäßig verbaut und sollen das Rad vor allem leicht machen. Wer das nicht mag kann auch Speichenräder mit Gummi-Luftreifen nach ordern.

Hier: http://www.striderbikes.com/sport

Unser kleiner konnte damit schon weit vor dem zweiten Geburtstag fahren weil vor allem die Überstieghöhe nicht so groß war. Da er relativ kurze Beine hatte kam er trotzdem sehr gut damit zurecht.

Mittlerweile fährt er aber auch schon eine nettes 12" Hercules Rad.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## klmp77 (21. März 2015)

Puky behalten und weiter dran bleiben, das wird schon. Es liegt nicht an der Badehose


----------



## salzwasser (31. März 2015)

was haltet ihr von den commencal push bikes?
Laut Homepage sind die ca. 5 kg schwer. Ist das Kokua merklich leichter?


----------



## Surtre (31. März 2015)

Definitiv!
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6742/kokua-bikes-full-suspension-jumper
Mit geringem Aufwand (Reifen und Stützenklemme) fallen nochmals ein paar Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabomania (31. März 2015)

Specialized Hotwalk ca 3.2 kg
Top Teil meine Kinder haben es geliebt!


----------



## Surtre (31. März 2015)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Specialized Hotwalk ca 3.2 kg


Bitte mal an die Waage hängen und fotografieren, wenn es sich noch im Haushalt befindet! Das wäre die Gelegenheit an ein reales Gewicht zu kommen. Beim Hotrock12 war die Prozedur recht ernüchternd...


----------



## salzwasser (31. März 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Definitiv!
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6742/kokua-bikes-full-suspension-jumper
> Mit geringem Aufwand (Reifen und Stützenklemme) fallen nochmals ein paar Gramm.



Merkt das Kind das Gewicht stark? Oder ist es mehr für die Eltern die das Teil auch mal tragen müssen?
Das Commencal gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut und ausserdem kann bei den Worldcup - Modellen ohne grossen Aufwand eine Disc montiert werden.


----------



## Surtre (31. März 2015)

Kommt auf das Kind und die Eltern an. 



(Das Herunterschieben des Rades auf der Kellertreppe funktioniert auch.)
Ich finde es ganz praktisch, dass ich mir das Laufrad mit dem Sattel an den Gurt der Fototasche hängen kann ohne, dass es auf Dauer stört. Ich bin aber auch leichtbaugestört.
Du kannst ja mal die Unterschiede der Laufradgewichte mit dem Verhältnis aus Kind und deinem Gewicht auf dein Gewicht hochrechnen. 
Bei mir wären es 10kg Unterschied, was ich persönlich als merklich erachten würde. Es haben aber auch Millionen (?) von Kindern mit schweren und technisch wenig guten Rädern eine Menge Spaß...


----------



## Kati (11. Dezember 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Bitte mal an die Waage hängen und fotografieren, wenn es sich noch im Haushalt befindet! Das wäre die Gelegenheit an ein reales Gewicht zu kommen. Beim Hotrock12 war die Prozedur recht ernüchternd...


Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja noch. War auf der Suche nach Laufrad beim Händler. Der hatte in 12" das Giant Pre Push (4,0kg) und das Specialized Hotwalk (4,29kg) da.
Allerdings wird das Kind im Frühjahr 3 (jetzt ca. 1m) und ich tendiere zum 14" Laufrad. Das Commencal Ramones find ich wegen der Scheibenbremsaufnahme schick. Allerdings ist da die Herstellerangabe (nicht selbst gewogen) 5,2kg. Puh. Hat inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Rad?


----------



## Roelof (14. Dezember 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> ... leichtbaugestört...


Kollege


----------



## daniel77 (14. Dezember 2015)

Kokua Jumper, ganz klar. 
Wenns ein (zusätzlicher) Scooter sein soll dann eine Micro-Mini > http://www.microscooter.ch/mini-micro-3in1-blau.html?gclid=CLCPv7y828kCFUyNGwodw8sOSw

Den Scooter mit Sitz hat unser Nachwuchs seit dem ersten Geburtstag benutzt, und wurde jetzt mit den entsprechenden Lenkstangen umgebaut.

Ein grosses Plus beim Jumper ist m.M. nach die "Überschlagssicherung" des Lenkers, der auch besonders bei schneller Fahrt und ruppigen Lenkbewegungen das überschlagen und aufschaukeln des Lenkers/Bike wirkungsvoll verhindert. Unser Kleiner fährt seit erreichen des 2.Geburtstags wie ein wilder damit durch die Gegend und wird ziemlich sicher vor seinem dritten mit Pedalen fahren.
Wem der Preis von 170€ für ein Jumper zu hoch ist kauft eben ein gebrauchtes..... ich verstehe nicht wie Leute die ebenfalls hochwertige Bikes fahren ihren Kindern diesen Kernschrott wie oben verlinkt andrehen wollen


----------



## fmeierde (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, mittlerweile beim 3. Kind immer noch das Holzlaufrad aus dem Til Schweiger Film (Keinohrhasen).Google "Till Schweiger Holzlaufrad"
Robust, Leicht, hat eine Lenkeinschlagbegrenzung, niedrige Sitzhöhe, Sattelhöhe verstellbar, unverwüstlich und sieht cool aus. Würd ich immer wieder kaufen. Hat sogar "Rennerfahrung" am Bikefestival am Gardasee gesammelt ;-)
Der Umstieg auf ein richtiges Radl hat bei den anderen in ganz kurzer Zeit geklappt, man darf nur nicht den Fehler machen an das richtige Rad dann Stützräder zu schrauben.
Kostet glaub ich momentan um die 100,--

Grüße


----------



## johnnycalzone (29. Dezember 2015)

Wenn dich die Kunststoff Optik nicht stört, dann nimm das First Bike. Sehr robust, mit Trommelbremse hinten zum bremsen lernen. Gibts für ganz kleine sogar mit Tieferlegungssatz am Hinterrad. Hab das Laufrad für meinen Sohn bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 40€ gekauft.


----------



## KIV (29. Dezember 2015)

fmeierde schrieb:


> Hallo, mittlerweile beim 3. Kind immer noch das Holzlaufrad aus dem Til Schweiger Film (Keinohrhasen).Google "Till Schweiger Holzlaufrad"
> Robust, Leicht, hat eine Lenkeinschlagbegrenzung, niedrige Sitzhöhe, Sattelhöhe verstellbar, unverwüstlich und sieht cool aus. Würd ich immer wieder kaufen. Hat sogar "Rennerfahrung" am Bikefestival am Gardasee gesammelt ;-)
> Der Umstieg auf ein richtiges Radl hat bei den anderen in ganz kurzer Zeit geklappt, man darf nur nicht den Fehler machen an das richtige Rad dann Stützräder zu schrauben.
> Kostet glaub ich momentan um die 100,--
> ...


Aus mehren Gründen und vor allem 'aus Prinzip' würde ich NIEMALS ein 'Till Schweiger Holz-Laufrad' kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fmeierde (31. Dezember 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Aus mehren Gründen und vor allem 'aus Prinzip' würde ich NIEMALS ein 'Till Schweiger Holz-Laufrad' kaufen.



Zitat kopiert und trotzdem falsch wiederholt..... bedarf keiner weiteren Kommentierung !


----------



## KIV (31. Dezember 2015)

Vor allem mag ich Til Schweiger nicht besonders, daher der Grinse-Smiley. 
Ich habe das in keinster Weise böse gemeint, aber vllt bist Du ja nächstes Jahr etwas entspannter.

Btw: Im Vergleich zum Jumper sind die Holzdinger definitiv nur ein Spielzeug.
Mit der Lenkeinschlag-Begrenzung ist die Agilität doch sehr eingeschränkt, dazu fehlt eine Abstellmöglichkeit für die Füße. Außerdem kann der Jumper durch eine längere Sattelstütze, nen Vorbau und Lenker aus der Restekiste locker bis zum 6. Geburtstag mitwachsen. Das Teil ist zudem noch deutlich leichter und kann unbegrenzt lange im Regen stehen. Die Dämpfung ist definitiv sinnvoll, weil ansonsten der Hintern alle Stöße vom Untergrund abbekommt. Die Füße können sich ja nicht auf Pedalen abstützen...


----------



## fmeierde (5. Januar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Vor allem mag ich Til Schweiger nicht besonders, daher der Grinse-Smiley.
> Ich habe das in keinster Weise böse gemeint, aber vllt bist Du ja nächstes Jahr etwas entspannter.
> 
> Btw: Im Vergleich zum Jumper sind die Holzdinger definitiv nur ein Spielzeug.
> Mit der Lenkeinschlag-Begrenzung ist die Agilität doch sehr eingeschränkt, dazu fehlt eine Abstellmöglichkeit für die Füße. Außerdem kann der Jumper durch eine längere Sattelstütze, nen Vorbau und Lenker aus der Restekiste locker bis zum 6. Geburtstag mitwachsen. Das Teil ist zudem noch deutlich leichter und kann unbegrenzt lange im Regen stehen. Die Dämpfung ist definitiv sinnvoll, weil ansonsten der Hintern alle Stöße vom Untergrund abbekommt. Die Füße können sich ja nicht auf Pedalen abstützen...



Wenn ich entspanne, dann schlafe ich oder entleere meinen Körper 

Wenn eines meiner Kids mit 6 Jahren noch auf einem Laufrad rumrutscht, gibts ein ernsthaftes Gespräch


----------



## Goldi03421 (3. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich buddel den Thread mal aus.

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Laufrad Kellys Kite? 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01CJPIIT8...ascsubtag=ceb44269843d700a49ca174974a68f51_CT

Unser Kleiner wird jetzt drei. Hat riesen Spaß mit seinem 10 Zoll Laufrad, welches allerdings mittlerweile zu klein wird und damit zu wackelig. Fahrrad wollen wir in der Großstadt noch nicht - auf dem Dorf wäre es was anderes. Von daher nochmal ein Laufrad - diesmal 12 Zoll. Das Kokua Jumper gefällt auch, aber deutlich teurer.


----------



## KIV (4. April 2017)

Macht einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck. Von den Teilen her ziemlich sicher nicht auf Jumper-Niveau, zB die Gabel sieht stark nach Hi-Ten-Stahl aus. Und 5kg ist jetzt auch nicht gerade super-leicht.
Aber die Bremse ist ein Pluspunkt, und eine Abstellmöglichkeit für die Füße gibt es offensichtlich auch.
Da hab ich schon schlechtere Laufräder gesehen.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass sich der Jumper wirklich lohnt. Und den kannste auch gebraucht immer noch gut verticken.
Selbst recht gerockte Exemplare bringen noch um die 80€.


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. April 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Die Gewichtsangabe für das Modell ohne Bremse liegt bei 3,9 Kilo. Das mit Bremse habe ich glaube ich mit 4,3 in Erinnerung.

Das Kokua (neu) findet man aber auch nie günstiger :-(


----------



## KIV (4. April 2017)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Das mit Bremse habe ich glaube ich mit 4,3 in Erinnerung.


Ja, stimmt. Hab mich verlesen...
Damit kann man leben.


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. April 2017)

Denke auch. Die 500 Gramm Unterschied bei dem Modell ohne Bremse sind zu vernachlässigen. Werde aber trotz des Mehrgewichts die Version mit Bremse wählen. Besten Dank nochmal für den kurzen Austausch


----------

